# Chuck Liddell vs Kimbo Slice



## Gumby (Mar 30, 2008)

Who would win Chuck Liddell vs Kimbo Slice I think chuck maybe i would want him to win.


----------



## CopperShark (May 13, 2006)

This poll is outrageous. 

Kimbo is an entertainer. 

Chuck was KO'ing fools that run forward like him before it was cool. 

Chuck by decapitation, due to over-the-top right hand counter punch.


----------



## Emericanaddict (Dec 31, 2006)

Chuck Via face explersion due to right hand in 1st round at the 49th second after Goldie says something stupid.... just a guess


----------



## Gumby (Mar 30, 2008)

Yea i did this poll cause i read that chuck was talking about kimbo i dont even think they are ging to fight but i would like to see it.


----------



## Lotus (Jul 4, 2007)

what kinda thread is this chuck wins kimbo dies on the stretcher


----------



## Gumby (Mar 30, 2008)

Is Kimbo really that bad? I thought i would see alot more kimbo votes.


----------



## Lotus (Jul 4, 2007)

kimbo is a tough dude yes but he's a man of hype and in a mma fight chuck will take this 99 out of 100 times his striking is worlds better he has wrestling and knows how to roll and he is a much more intelligent fighter than kimbo is now if this were a kimbo or thompson poll you can see more kimbo votes


----------



## Gumby (Mar 30, 2008)

Yea thats what i think too i just thought alot of people would go for kimbo cause hes strong do you think they can fight? would liddell have to get gain weight or kimbo have to lose weight?


----------



## Lotus (Jul 4, 2007)

kimbo is a HW and I do not see the guy dropping and chuck I highly doubt would go up to fight a guy who would do nothing for his career this fight would intrigue me enough to buy it but it wouldn't be spectacular


----------



## Gumby (Mar 30, 2008)

Yea i just want someone to beat Kimbo im sick of everybody thinking hes the best hes in the mma now someone has to beat him.


----------



## MLS (Jul 18, 2007)

Gumby said:


> Yea i just want someone to beat Kimbo im sick of everybody thinking hes the best hes in the mma now someone has to beat him.


Your not alone in that thought.


----------



## Gumby (Mar 30, 2008)

Yup i do know one person that might just be a good match Brock lesnar vs Kimbo o yea.


----------



## Lotus (Jul 4, 2007)

i wouldn't actually care to see it i would deff watch the fight the next day for free but uh uh, in all honesty though i hope kimbo takes his training seriously and puts some dedication into MMA and not be the tank of today if he does i got mad respect for the guy but i wont buy into the hype that is constantly surrounding this guy


----------



## Frank (Apr 6, 2008)

*Kimbo vs Chuck*

If a wrestler can KO Chuck in less than 2 mins,Kimbo would destroy chuck. Seriously, what is chuck going to do(take him down? lol). It would be a bad match up for Chuck. Not saying Kimbo is any superstar but Chuck couldn't handle his power.


----------



## CopperShark (May 13, 2006)

Frank said:


> If a wrestler can KO Chuck in less than 2 mins,Kimbo would destroy chuck. Seriously, what is chuck going to do(take him down? lol). It would be a bad match up for Chuck. Not saying Kimbo is any superstar but Chuck couldn't handle his power.


Lol, Frank, Buddy. Get Serious. Please.. 

Chuck is head and shoulders above Kimbo in every aspect. The end.


----------



## All_In (Aug 23, 2007)

Frank said:


> If a wrestler can KO Chuck in less than 2 mins,Kimbo would destroy chuck. Seriously, what is chuck going to do(take him down? lol). It would be a bad match up for Chuck. Not saying Kimbo is any superstar but Chuck couldn't handle his power.


We're joking, right? Right...?


----------



## ESPADA9 (Oct 13, 2006)

Frank said:


> If a wrestler can KO Chuck in less than 2 mins,Kimbo would destroy chuck. Seriously, what is chuck going to do(take him down? lol). It would be a bad match up for Chuck. Not saying Kimbo is any superstar but Chuck couldn't handle his power.


Right because Kimbo has defeated so many top level fighters.

Just take a look at all the names Liddell has dropped than get back to us.:bored04:


----------



## fenderman80 (Sep 12, 2006)

In a fight like this I really dont think it matters who has fought more MMA fights and who hasnt. Its not like Chuck is a bjj expert or an all American collgiate wrestler. This fight will come down to whoever has the better hands, and I say Kimbo has better hands. It dosent matter if he was a street fighter that knocked out a bunch of cans on the internet. If can throw quicker, faster, and cleaner than Chuck than he's going to win. Im almost positive Kimbo has the power over Chuck and with Bas handling the training, I think Kimbo would KO Chuck in the 2nd round. Kimbo via KO int he 2nd round.:fight01:


----------



## All_In (Aug 23, 2007)

fenderman80 said:


> If can throw quicker, faster, and cleaner than Chuck than he's going to win.


What evidence do you have to back this opinion up? :confused02:



fenderman80 said:


> Im almost positive Kimbo has the power over Chuck


Or this one...


----------



## fenderman80 (Sep 12, 2006)

All_In_GSP said:


> What evidence do you have to back this opinion up? :confused02:
> 
> 
> 
> Or this one...


Well if you've seen any of Kimbo's videos then you've probably seen the one where he's throws around that 300lb bouncer guy. Kimbo has more size and muscle mass too. He;s got more weight and force behind his punches.


----------



## Javelin (Dec 28, 2007)

Anyone who thinks Kimbo can even survive in a strike fest with Chuck is insane, Liddell would brutally KO him.


----------



## ESPADA9 (Oct 13, 2006)

fenderman80 said:


> Well if you've seen any of Kimbo's videos then you've probably seen the one where he's throws around that 300lb bouncer guy. Kimbo has more size and muscle mass too. He;s got more weight and force behind his punches.


Hmmmmmmm muscle mass and size…..

When I first started training Muay Thai I was 260 (6’ 4”) and lifting weights regularly.
My training partner was the same height but a lien 210. I thought I was going to be able to bully him in the clinch and punch and kick harder because I had more “size and muscle mass” oh was I wrong!

A lien fighter with better TECHNIQUE can hit harder, faster and more accurate than some muscle bound oaf.

Don’t get me wrong Kimbo obviously has KO power but he’s NEVER fought a game opponent.

Using your rationale James Thompson or Bob Sapp should be the best striker in the world and Kimbo should be able to KO Fedor.


----------



## Sterling (Dec 14, 2006)

Chuck with a quick knockout...Could possibly be the fastest million made in the world.


----------



## fenderman80 (Sep 12, 2006)

ESPADA9 said:


> Hmmmmmmm muscle mass and size…..
> 
> When I first started training Muay Thai I was 260 (6’ 4”) and lifting weights regularly.
> My training partner was the same height but a lien 210. I thought I was going to be able to bully him in the clinch and punch and kick harder because I had more “size and muscle mass” oh was I wrong!
> ...


Whoever said Chuck had great technique? I think most will say that Chuck has horrible technique. Im not saying Kimbo is going to push Chuck around the octagon either. Kimbo is more of a compact puncher. He keeps his hands close and his head down. He would stalk Chuck and catch him while Chuck is doing his looping thing. Of course Kimbo has never fought any top caliber opponents but that dosent mean Chuck will destroy him. Im telling you Kimbo is a game fighter. Sure he's never fought a great, complete, MMA fighter, but as I said before this would be a stand up slug fest. Kimbo I feel has better head and body movement something which Chuck (see fights with Rampage) has had trouble dealing with. Dotn get me wrong this would be a war, and I wouldnt be suprised if Chuck wins. I just dont think he would. I think Kimbo would catch.


----------



## MLS (Jul 18, 2007)

fenderman80 said:


> Whoever said Chuck had great technique? I think most will say that Chuck has horrible technique. Im not saying Kimbo is going to push Chuck around the octagon either. Kimbo is more of a compact puncher. He keeps his hands close and his head down. He would stalk Chuck and catch him while Chuck is doing his looping thing. Of course Kimbo has never fought any top caliber opponents but that dosent mean Chuck will destroy him. Im telling you Kimbo is a game fighter. Sure he's never fought a great, complete, MMA fighter, but as I said before this would be a stand up slug fest. Kimbo I feel has better head and body movement something which Chuck (see fights with Rampage) has had trouble dealing with. Dotn get me wrong this would be a war, and I wouldnt be suprised if Chuck wins. I just dont think he would. I think Kimbo would catch.


Kimbo stalking Chuck is exactly what Chuck wants him to do so he can do what he does best, counter punch.


----------



## ESPADA9 (Oct 13, 2006)

fenderman80 said:


> Whoever said Chuck had great technique? I think most will say that Chuck has horrible technique. Im not saying Kimbo is going to push Chuck around the octagon either. Kimbo is more of a compact puncher. He keeps his hands close and his head down. He would stalk Chuck and catch him while Chuck is doing his looping thing. Of course Kimbo has never fought any top caliber opponents but that dosent mean Chuck will destroy him. Im telling you Kimbo is a game fighter. Sure he's never fought a great, complete, MMA fighter, but as I said before this would be a stand up slug fest. Kimbo I feel has better head and body movement something which Chuck (see fights with Rampage) has had trouble dealing with. Dotn get me wrong this would be a war, and I wouldnt be suprised if Chuck wins. I just dont think he would. I think Kimbo would catch.


I don’t think you get it kid, what does “technically correct” boxing have to do with effective striking in MMA? Chucks technique is among the most effective in MMA. His record alone proves that. You seem to think there is some singular formula that if you stick to you’ll be a great striker. Striking in MMA requires more than traditional boxing, you can’t use the same technique because you have to worry about takedowns, the clinch, kicks, elbows, knees, etc.

Kimbo has great power and traditional boxing technique, lets see how he does with someone kicking dents in his legs or clinching and using dirty boxing or feeding him some knees.

Chuck's technique has evolved to lure a striker in, leave an opening and counter with unorthodox punches from weird angles that catch you on the button.

Watch some of his fights and follow his hands and tell me how would you defend against those looping punches by “keeping your hands close to your head”. Tito tried it twice, didn’t work out too well.

I’m still waiting for Kimbo to fight a mediocre opponent.


----------



## fenderman80 (Sep 12, 2006)

ESPADA9 said:


> I don’t think you get it kid, what does “technically correct” boxing have to do with effective striking in MMA? Chucks technique is among the most effective in MMA. His record alone proves that. You seem to think there is some singular formula that if you stick to you’ll be a great striker. Striking in MMA requires more than traditional boxing, you can’t use the same technique because you have to worry about takedowns, the clinch, kicks, elbows, knees, etc.
> 
> Kimbo has great power and traditional boxing technique, *lets see how he does with someone kicking dents in his legs or clinching and using dirty boxing *or feeding him some knees.
> 
> ...


First of all jerk off, Im not a kid. Secondly when's the last time Chuck kicked a whole in anybody's legs?:dunno: Dudes knees are so bad he can barely kick. I cant even remember the last time I saw him clinch and knee somebody. I guess thats why he just sticks to punching 98% of the time. In fact his last fight with Wandy is the first time Ive seen him clinch in awhile and he didnt even use knees. Third Tito is NOT a striker. Kimbo IS a striker, and to say that Kimbo would take the same approach as Tito did against Chuck is ludacris. When I said Kimbo comes in and covers up I meant that he's uses good defense. You all may think Im crazy but Kimbo's brawler boxing is more similar to Rampage's brawler boxing then you think. And thats the style that gets Chuck. Chuck would come in doing that weird lanky beer gut circle thing with his hands down (like usual) and Kimbo would come in head bobbing, loose and ready to throw. Im tellin you upset.

ESPADA9 you live in Oceanside Ca. Are you a jarhead by chance?


----------



## ESPADA9 (Oct 13, 2006)

fenderman80 said:


> First of all jerk off, Im not a kid. Secondly when's the last time Chuck kicked a whole in anybody's legs?:dunno: Dudes knees are so bad he can barely kick. I cant even remember the last time I saw him clinch and knee somebody. I guess thats why he just sticks to punching 98% of the time. In fact his last fight with Wandy is the first time Ive seen him clinch in awhile and he didnt even use knees. Third Tito is NOT a striker. Kimbo IS a striker, and to say that Kimbo would take the same approach as Tito did against Chuck is ludacris. When I said Kimbo comes in and covers up I meant that he's uses good defense. You all may think Im crazy but Kimbo's brawler boxing is more similar to Rampage's brawler boxing then you think. And thats the style that gets Chuck. Chuck would come in doing that weird lanky beer gut circle thing with his hands down (like usual) and Kimbo would come in head bobbing, loose and ready to throw. Im tellin you upset.
> 
> Blah blah blah knee jerk asumption.......


Wow, thanks for validating my previous post!

I never claimed that Chuck used knees or the clinch as part of his game (although he CAN when he wants) I was making the point that Kimbo has NEVER faced anyone other than a sloppy brawler with at best a one dimensional game.

I guess the point was lost on you, feel free to continue to worship the You Tube world champ.:confused05:


----------



## fenderman80 (Sep 12, 2006)

fenderman80 said:


> First of all jerk off, Im not a kid. Secondly when's the last time Chuck kicked a whole in anybody's legs?:dunno: Dudes knees are so bad he can barely kick. I cant even remember the last time I saw him clinch and knee somebody. I guess thats why he just sticks to punching 98% of the time. In fact his last fight with Wandy is the first time Ive seen him clinch in awhile and he didnt even use knees. Third Tito is NOT a striker. Kimbo IS a striker, and to say that Kimbo would take the same approach as Tito did against Chuck is ludacris. When I said Kimbo comes in and covers up I meant that he's uses good defense. You all may think Im crazy but Kimbo's brawler boxing is more similar to Rampage's brawler boxing then you think. And thats the style that gets Chuck. Chuck would come in doing that weird lanky beer gut circle thing with his hands down (like usual) and Kimbo would come in head bobbing, loose and ready to throw. Im tellin you upset.
> 
> ESPADA9 you live in Oceanside Ca. Are you a jarhead by chance?





ESPADA9 said:


> Wow, thanks for validating my previous post!
> 
> I never claimed that Chuck used knees or the clinch as part of his game (although he CAN when he wants) I was making the point that Kimbo has NEVER faced anyone other than a sloppy brawler with at best a one dimensional game.
> 
> *I guess the point was lost on you,* feel free to continue to worship the You Tube world champ.:confused05:


Right back at you brother. You talk about me thinking there's some kind of singular formula for being an MMA striker and Im telling you there's a cingular formula for beating Chuck and both Rampage and Kimbo possess it. 

You didnt have to say that Chuck uses knees or the clinch as part of his game. The Thread is titled Chuck vs Kimbo so it is assumed that if I say Kimbo will beat Chuck and you reply with this "MMA singular striker garbage" and Chuck has all these weapons in his game that you're probably talking about Chuck. OR is there another fighter named in the thread that I didnt notice was there? 

And I never said I worshiped Kimbo. I think he's pretty ugly to be quite honest. I also think that in a standup war which is what this fight would be, that Kimbo possess the tools to takeout Chuck and you haven't used any valid points to backup your arguement other than Chuck has more experience and all these other tools which he either chooses not to use or is physically unable to use.

And this is the last time I'll say this. MMA experience be damned!!! IF this fight does happen you can throw MMA out the window. This will be a standup war with fists flying. It'll be just like Rampage Liddell 2 except Kimbo is bigger stronger, uglier, scarier, than Page and, he's just as quick and explosive. Although I will give Chuck the 1st round because he is a veteran of the sport, but he will not make it past the 2nd round IMHO.


----------



## nevrsummr13 (Mar 5, 2008)

fenderman80 said:


> Right back at you brother. You talk about me thinking there's some kind of singular formula for being an MMA striker and Im telling you there's a cingular formula for beating Chuck and both Rampage and Kimbo possess it.
> 
> You didnt have to say that Chuck uses knees or the clinch as part of his game. The Thread is titled Chuck vs Kimbo so it is assumed that if I say Kimbo will beat Chuck and you reply with this "MMA singular striker garbage" and Chuck has all these weapons in his game that you're probably talking about Chuck. OR is there another fighter named in the thread that I didnt notice was there?
> 
> ...


dont compare rampage and kimbo ever again please


----------



## nevrsummr13 (Mar 5, 2008)

you realize that kimbo lost to sean gannon right in primarily a stand up fight

look to see how Gannon did in MMA

while your at it look at the fools chuck has dropped over the years and youll see about 95% of the time its when guys stalk him around the cage 

what do you think kimbos gonna do

stalk him around the cage
what do you thinks gonna happen
his head will end up in Jenna Jamesons lap

not that this fight will ever happen
but still


----------



## fenderman80 (Sep 12, 2006)

nevrsummr13 said:


> you realize that kimbo lost to sean gannon right in primarily a stand up fight
> 
> look to see how Gannon did in MMA
> 
> ...



Jenna Jameson???:dunno::dunno::dunno:

What is Chuck hittin it now too?


----------



## Anthrax (Apr 7, 2008)

fenderman80 said:


> Jenna Jameson???:dunno::dunno::dunno:
> 
> What is Chuck hittin it now too?


Tito is gonna have something to say about that.


----------



## Terry77 (Jan 5, 2007)

CopperShark said:


> This poll is outrageous.
> 
> Kimbo is an entertainer.
> 
> ...


Pretty much yeah. Liddell could have had a lot better youtube videos of punching dudes in the face than Kimbo in his back yard.


----------



## SpecC (Nov 18, 2007)

chuck via right hand of deth


----------

